# 1M gone - new car incoming



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Due to a few things happening quite suddenly over the past month (one of them insecurity around my job), it put my 1M ownership in jeopardy and it didn't make sense to have a £40k+ financial burden around my neck. I either had to take a punt that values would hold in the new year, or get out now completely unscathed whilst residuals were rock solid. I took the sensible option and I've managed to get out completely unscathed. In reality I can't complain about having 4 months serious fun for zero depreciation, whilst having some change to put into a replacement from the small profit I made. The 1M is easily the most perfect car I've ever owned (or probably will ever own) and I know I'm going to miss it lots (I already am!). Capable of destroying cars above it's class, with perfect balance, handling and power, I have no doubt the 1M is a future classic and I fell very lucky to have owned one.

So with a circa £16k budget set in my mind I have gone about looking for replacements over the past 2 weeks. I loved my old R56 Cooper S in 07-09 (it was longest I've kept any of my cars), so that was instantly on the list, but I also considered a Scirocco GT or MK6 Golf GTi. I test drove the Rocco and to be honest I was left totally underwhelmed with the lack of power and dull interior, so in my mind it made sense to start thinking about a Mini again. Ideally I wanted a factory John Cooper Works edition, but they seemed few & far between and I had kind of given up, but then I stumbled across a fully loaded gem and managed to get it at a really good price. I pick it up next weekend subject to my inspection. 

It's the latest 2010 spec (Mini facelifted options and colours in 2010) factory John Cooper Works car, very low mileage, one owner, and the spec is huge! I really wouldn't have liked to have been the original owner who took the hit on it, it was £30k new!

Paid options on it...

Midnight Black Paint
Full Lea Punch Carbon Black Leather
Cross Spoke Challenge Light Alloys in Black
Full JCW suspension

MINI navigation system
Full Bluetooth with USB.
DAB digital radio
Harman Kardon - Hi-Fi
Telephone USB audio interface
Visual Boost Widescreen Display
Voice Control
MINI Connected App

Xenon headlights
Cruise Control
Park Distance Control (PDC)
Sun protection glass
Seat heating front
Rain sensor with auto. headlight activation
Automatic Air Conditioning and Climate Control
Extended Interior Light Package
Armrest - front, centre
Extended storage
Colour Line Carbon Black
Multi-function S'wheel
Heated Mirrors/Washer Jets
Chrome Line interior
Chromed Mirror Caps

I'm really looking forward to getting behind the wheel of a Mini again, especially as I enjoyed my Cooper S experience so much. This time though it's got lots of toys and a lot more power, oh and the fact it's a rare little beast also helps make it feel that little bit more special...

I wanted to pick a colour that would be a bit more subtle than old my Pepper White Cooper S, so here's a couple of very poor dealer pics when it arrived on Wednesday this week (btw, the tacky No' plate is being removed by the dealer before I pick it up!) which show the stealth look I've gone for this time around...


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the loss of the 1M, that was a truly stunning car. However the new mini looks great! I would be tempted to get black mirror's to finish off the stealth look. I've always loved the cooper s to drive and they look cracking to! Enjoy.


----------



## Camyam (Mar 20, 2009)

Love black Minis, my wife's above, but yours would be a whole new ball game


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Looks like a nice example, and you can't argue with that spec.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I thought we had gone overboard with the options,they must have just ticked everything. Looks very nice.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Mini Cooper S is nice (I especially like the new "baseball cap" model) but in the end of the day its a FWD 1.6...

Although I can't argue with the spec  For £16k there are plenty of options but if you like new cars I guess Mini makes sense!


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

If you got it for half price after a year it's a bargain


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

McKenzie said:


> I would be tempted to get black mirror's to finish off the stealth look.


It's crossed my mind too. I want to see how it looks against all the other chrome bits on the outside before committing, but yes I think I will do the swap.



wallsendmag said:


> they must have just ticked everything.


I've gone through what's available now and I think the only things missing are Pan Roof, comfort access. The Pan roof I won't miss as I specced that on my MCS and it was IMO a big let down with it being 2 separate sunroofs inside. And I've never really seen the point in comfort access. But yes you're right, I think the person just ticked all the boxes, which I'm not complaining about becasue I can't wait to play with the toys! 



hope88 said:


> Mini Cooper S is nice (I especially like the new "baseball cap" model) but in the end of the day its a FWD 1.6.


It's not a Cooper S, it's a John Cooper Works which is a totally different animal! A shed load more BHP and Torque, and lots of factory JCW bits on it such as brakes, LSD, Exhaust etc. 



chrishumes said:


> If you got it for half price after a year it's a bargain


I managed to get her for £3k under forecourt prices, which made her £16.5k. It was the result of ringing up at the end of the month when they wanted to hit their targets, them having a car that fitted my requirements, and me holding my nerve on my offer price!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice one mate! Looking good!

I must say that is the best post I've evert seen you post over the years 

Best of luck on the Job front, fingers crossed


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Looks a lot of fun Kev! One similar down the road from me with matt black stripes on the gloss black - looks superb!

Hope everything works out for the best in other life aspects


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Shame to see the 1M go so soon but nice to get out on the + side.

Like the look of the new ride especially that spec/money.

Still have the odd pang for another Mini, would have to have JCW seats and no run flats again though.

Guess next model Mini is due soon?


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

Just gone down same route. Wife had cooper S in 04 but really wanted a JCW. Well now they are a factory model we bought this to replace the Focus RS. Its a June 11 reg with similar spec to yours but nowhere as good a deal price wise


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

wow another new motor.

good effort on having owned a 1M and not taken a loss. I've seen a couple in Bristol area.

new motor is nice and stealth. fab price compared to new!

i do like these. not knowing much about them are there JCW from factory or are they cooper s with JCW kit ?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

p1tse said:


> i do like these. not knowing much about them are there JCW from factory or are they cooper s with JCW kit ?


You can buy a JCW tuning kit for a Cooper S, and they chuck out 197bhp. You also have to buy all the big brakes, suspension, LSD, exhaust, airbox etc separately.

The factory JCW has all the JCW bits straight on it from the factory and also chucks out 211bhp with bucket loads of torque. So it doesn't have the Cooper S name, it's simply a John Cooper Works. 



NaughTTy said:


> One similar down the road from me with matt black stripes on the gloss black - looks superb!


Hmmm I like the sound of that. I've deliberately not gone for bonnet stripes this time, but I was thinking I might do something on the roof. A matt Black UJ could be subtle enough... [smiley=book2.gif]



gcp said:


> Guess next model Mini is due soon?


Apparantly not. Mini are chucking all their attention on the Coupe for the time being, the Hatch is remaining unchanged. 



stephengreen said:


> Just gone down same route. Wife had cooper S in 04 but really wanted a JCW. Well now they are a factory model we bought this to replace the Focus RS. Its a June 11 reg with similar spec to yours but nowhere as good a deal price wise


Nice one Stephen - enjoy. I like the contrasting roof with the PW, have you gone for the red trim inside too? Yours reminds me of my old Cooper S:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Is the LSD mechanical or "clever" use of electronics on these?

The 07 one I had think was quaife but read this may have changed now.

All this Mini talk......


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

gcp said:


> Is the LSD mechanical or "clever" use of electronics on these?
> 
> The 07 one I had think was quaife but read this may have changed now.
> 
> All this Mini talk......


When Mini launched the JCW in the late summer of 2008 they changed the LSD from mechanicl to electronic. I specced the mechanical LSD on my Sept 07 MCS, so it'll be interesting to compare.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Awaiting proper pictures  I am impressed by how far the mini has come now and almost bought a JCW before the TT.

I saw this last week :










in the metal. Looks pretty good but wished it has a bigger engine...


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Not a JCW but here is my order will be here mid December...

SV32 MINI Cooper S 1.6 
Ice Blue
Punch leather Carbon Black
7L5 Media Pack 620 Voice Control
6NE Full Bluetooth with USB.
6NM MINI Connected
6UM MINI navigation system
7L7 Vision Pack 254.
872 CHILI Pack 0
249 Multi-function controls for s'wheel
2GD 17" Conical Spoke Alloys
423 Floor mats, velour
450 Pass. seat height adjustment
493 Extended storage
520 Foglights, front
522 Xenon headlights
534 Automatic Air Conditioning
550 On-Board Computer
563 Extended Interior Light Package
6FP Visual Boost Radio
2RV Alloy Wheels in Black 
359 Heated Front Screen
383 Roof&Mirror Caps in Black
420 Sun protection glass 
431 Rear-view mirror, auto dimm
473 Armrest - front, centre
494 Seat heating, front
4C1 Colour Line Carbon Black 
502 Headlight wash 
521 Rain sensor with auto. headlight activation 
6NF Telephone USB audio interface
345 Chrome line interior
346 Chrome line exterior
4C1 Colour line Carbon Black
4AA Anthracite Roof Lining

Didn't go for the HK sound system have a feeling that an aftermarket set up will be needed.

Should be fun... actually quite excited about it.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Nice one Stephen - enjoy. I like the contrasting roof with the PW, have you gone for the red trim inside too? Yours reminds me of my old Cooper S:


Yes it has black lounge with red edging and red inserts on dash and doors. I liked the red roof because it's bespoke to JCW'S (for now) The dealer threw a few JCW extra's at it such as the carbon rear wing and bonnet scoop as well as a strut brace extra dials and the spots. All in all a proper fun car and happy with it apart from the EL Diff


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

I see, thanks. John Cooper Works, very nice.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

stephengreen said:


> The dealer threw a few JCW extra's at it such as the carbon rear wing and bonnet scoop as well as a strut brace extra dials and the spots.


Blimey, sounds like he had some margin to play with!  What are the extra dials?



hope88 said:


> Looks pretty good but wished it has a bigger engine...


Why? The JCW has all the power you would ever need in a car like that. The torque band is wide and it pulls in every gear. A bigger engine will only mean more weight resulting in a compromise in handling.



cuTTsy said:


> Should be fun... actually quite excited about it.


You're going to love it mate - I owned my MCS for the longest time of any car, and there's a good reason for that, they are brilliant fun! I can't wait to get behind the wheel of my JCW next weekend, counting down the hours already


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Blimey, sounds like he had some margin to play with!  What are the extra dials?


A completely useless g-force meter and an equally useless torque meter.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> When Mini launched the JCW in the late summer of 2008 they changed the LSD from mechanicl to electronic. I specced the mechanical LSD on my Sept 07 MCS, so it'll be interesting to compare.


The electronic diff is only activated when you switch off the DSC completely off. A barmy decision by BMW.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

stephengreen said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > When Mini launched the JCW in the late summer of 2008 they changed the LSD from mechanicl to electronic. I specced the mechanical LSD on my Sept 07 MCS, so it'll be interesting to compare.
> ...


Barmy indeed! What is the point in that, who drives around with DSC switched off all the time?!?!

BTW, if you are interested Total Mini seems to be the best place to hang out these days. Quite a knowledgeable JCW section.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Great speck and lovely looking Mini KMP.

Im testing a standard 2007 Cooper S next week with the view to changing the SSS.

I love the Swift, its great fun but there isnt enough leg room and it needs 6 gears for my Motorway journey.

Dan


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Good to see so many people investing in a British built premium product that is a genuine world beater.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> gcp said:
> 
> 
> > Is the LSD mechanical or "clever" use of electronics on these?
> ...


nice. have you picked up the car yet? have you driven a cooper s without lsd?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

p1tse said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > gcp said:
> ...


Not yet - I pick it up on Saturday, I can't wait! 

Yup, when speccing my R56 MCS back in 2007 I test-drove a R56 MCS demo car without LSD. When mine arrived the difference was certainly noticeable, but because it wasn't an advertised option you might find it hard to find a R56 MCS with it.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

would be a good saturday then for fun.

Having not known anything about JCW there's one at A1 Sports Performance Bristol 81k miles £9.xK


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

did you mod your last one or consider modding this one if you kept it long enough, such as FMIC, different map etc.?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

p1tse said:


> did you mod your last one or consider modding this one if you kept it long enough, such as FMIC, different map etc.?


See my response in your other thread.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Just had a call from the dealer to say the number plate transfer has been completed, so she's on her original plate again and ready for me to pick up on Sat morning.

Can't wait!


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Just had a call from the dealer to say the number plate transfer has been completed, so she's on her original plate again and ready for me to pick up on Sat morning.
> 
> Can't wait!


 Just discovered that the navigation system has full postcode capability unlike every other bmw ive ever bought. So you should be able to enjoy it even more, without getting lost 8)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

stephengreen said:


> Just discovered that the navigation system has full postcode capability unlike every other bmw ive ever bought. So you should be able to enjoy it even more, without getting lost 8)


If you've got an iPhone, don't forget to download the Mini Connected App, then you can "send to car", and much more...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

A mini overview of pick up day... I awoke at 5am Saturday to make the long train trip across the country to Tadworth. I got there to see her sat in the handover yard gleaming... but before giving her a good look over I spent some time having a coffee with Matt (the sales chap) and getting myself in the frame of mind to start picking holes in the car, bearing in mind I'd never seen it. I walked over to her and there she was sat there on her original no' plate, in stunning Midnight black, gloss wheels gleaming, with the red brembos poking out complimenting the black. My god Midnight is a lovely colour, a deep black that when put with black wheels makes the JCW Mean & Moody.

To be honest the car was pretty much immaculate, a credit to it's former owner. Looking at the log book it appears the car was originally a Dr's wife, hence the big option list! All the marks in the paintwork I pointed out were dealt with straight away by their bodyshop who buffed out the concerns.

On to the interior, I opened up the door (reminding myself how solid the handles and feel are on the R56) and my new JCW alcantara gear knob was in place as I had requested.

I fired her up and the familiar R56 1.6 burble sprang into life, but this time with a deeper JCW menacing undertone.

Back into the showroom to do all the paperwork, and I would be on my way. The long drive home would let me explore the power band and the handling, but not before the TPM came on whilst I was half way down the road to the M25(!)... I pulled into the services and checked ll the pressures but they were perfectly fine. I got out the manual to find out how to reset it and it said that if a wheel is taken off it might need to be reset again. I remember Matt saying one of the wheels had been resprayed by them due to minor kerbing, so I presume when they took it off they didn't reset it after putting it back on. I reset it and it's been fine since (touch wood).

So onto the drive home, "sport" button on I rejoined the carriageway and unleashed hell. The power-band is sublime, and you are doing silly speeds before you know it! It pulls so differently to my old R56 MCS, no big dump of power in a narrow band, its progressive so it doesn't run out of legs. Love it! Cruising at 50 she was returning 40-45mpg, and cruising at 85 she gave 37mpg, so again I can't complain at that!

It was dark when I got her home, but suffice to say after the long journey she is a wee bit dirty, so no other pics yet I'm afraid, apart from a crappy one from my phone when I got there...










So far I'm very very happy with my purchase. Only 2 minor issues:

Runflats - my god I had forgotten how bad these things are! They will be swapped ASAP! Any good recommendations, Conti's perhaps? The 3 hour journey home should have been me fully enjoying the incredible HK system, but all I mainly got was the RF drone and rough ride.

Voice control - it doesn't seem to understand my west country dialect at all, apart from when I say "Telephone". Is that me, or is it just generally shizzle?

Cheers


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Voice control is just you. Mine works really well.

Thumpflats are bad, but any 17" tyres are going to wreck the ride. The upside is that they do give great feedback.

Interested on your thoughts with the Mini Connected application. The latest iteration with iOS 5 is a little different to before, but still works. I don't have the Google gubbins though, is it available in the UK? The car speaking to you is quite cute, although it can get annoying!

Some people may dis the Mini, but it is huge fun and actually demands very few sacrifices to enjoy. Mine, despite me being told that it is not the car for a 45 yr old heterosexual male, always makes me smile when I drive it, which, in a world of very competant, but very dull cars, is a bonus.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Can't wait for the pics 

I am very impressed by the BMW's new multimedia options. The youtube video looks really sleek! Hoping Audi would catch up soon  I tried the 2011 S6's new MMI but it's not that much of an improvement...


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Looking good, I had a email from the dealer today, my MCS should be here by the end of this month, so it's come forward three weeks


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Look forward to some pics and a review once you got to know her a bit  
Andy :mrgreen:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Sounds good Kev, from Coopers?

Think I went with eagle f1 when I ditched the run flats, suited the car well.

Persevere with voice control, can provide some comedy moments.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

gcp said:
 

> Sounds good Kev, from Coopers?
> 
> Think I went with eagle f1 when I ditched the run flats, suited the car well.
> 
> Persevere with voice control, can provide some comedy moments.


Cheers for that. Conti's seem favourite at the mo, especially as Shit-fit have got then 4 for 3. £115 a corner. 

Yeah Coopers in Tadworth, very impressed. A very small dealer which mean the service was so much more personable.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sounds like you'll be having fun with it. Looking fwd to the piccies.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

After 2 weeks, I managed to give her a good bath today and attempt to take a few pics. Excuse the poor quality in the low sunlight, but hopefully they give the general feel.

Totally loving the car, it's exceeded all expectations. Taking it by the scruff of the neck and pushing her really makes it respond with ability and fun. JCW brembo Brakes awesome, power awesome, handling is like nothing else I've ever owned, awesome! Very happy


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Looks nice Kev. I personally don't get the Mini thing, but they're nice looking cars & must be a giggle to drive. 8)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> I personally don't get the Mini thing, but they must be a giggle to drive. 8)


You've answered your own statement. 

Buckets of fun and character. Go and take a JCW out for a test drive, I bet you come back smiling!

To quote Mr Rowland on Facebook a few weeks back when he had a boggo standard Cooper as a loan car... "the near perfect handling balance of the car has damping that would put many 40K+ *Sports cars* to utter shame"...


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks really good Kev, have you changed to normal tyres now?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

gcp said:


> Looks really good Kev, have you changed to normal tyres now?


Cheers Gav. I've not changed them yet, what with Christmas coming and 6mm tread all round, i'm finding it hard to justify the expensive of 4 new tyres when they aren't 100% needed right night, so I'm making do for the time being.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So is it staying or going ?


----------

